# Are you really happy with your Health Care coverage? Really?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ask yourself a few questions.

1. Do you have private health insurance?

2. Happy with it?

3. Are you sure?

Well... That's probably* because you haven't had* to _*REALLY*_ use it.



> Karen Pollitz, an insurance expert at Georgetown University, says the problem is actually _even bigger_:* Most people who have insurance don't realize that they might not have as much protection as they think. *The reason most people say they're satisfied with their health insurance? *They don't use it very much.* "The majority of Americans who are healthy account for only about 3 percent of total medical spending," Pollitz said. "It's kind of like hearing that most people are satisfied with their new car before they drive it off the dealer's lot."
> 
> On the other hand, those who do run up big bills often experience problems. One survey, Pollitz said, "found...that more than one in five cancer patients who had health insurance the whole time they were in treatment, nonetheless, *ended up using up all or most of their savings on medical bills.*"


The reason most *people go bankrupt is due to of out of control*  medical expenses.. and of those fully-*80%*-_have health insurance_.

What! you may ask? How? Really? Tell me Ryan how can this be?

Because *Health insurers in the U.S. routinely deny claims. *

*Insurance companies drop people*-they "retroactively cancel" the policies of people who've paid into the system for years-the moment they get sick and need coverage. *People who have private health insurance are no more secure than people who have no insurance at all.*

You've noticed I complain about the scaremongers on the right quite a bit on here, but what I should be doing is simply turning the tables... as my scaremongering should be easier... why you may ask?

I don't have to make crap up about "death panels" and pulling the plug on granny.

*All I have to do is tell the terrifying truth.  *

'Course then it might not be considered mongering...

-Ryan



http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... =112627732

http://www.nchc.org/facts/cost.shtml

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-i ... 3502.story

http://tauntermedia.com/2009/07/28/unconscionable-math/


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And you don't think the govt Obamacare plan wont do the same????

Come on Ryan, your smarter than that.

So what, you'll be trading a private corrupt company for a government run corrupt company. Ill take the private corrupt company any day, it seems in this day and age the private companies listen to "we the people" a hell of alot more than the ******** who have their job because of us.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Just answer me these questions BBJ....

#1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?

#2) "What does all the expense go towards?"

You seem perfectly happy to keep paying for the corruption and a status quo of the broken system.

It would seem that Death Panels are not what worries you. It's the prospect of _government-run Death Panels_. As long as it is a big faceless bureaucracy killing grandma by denying her care you're cool... You just appear to feel that the big faceless (private rather than public) bureaucracy that does this is entitled to make a profit from her death.

Otherwise it's Communism...err socialism... err Obamaism

:roll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Ryan ... Yes I'm happy with it.

Yes I have used it ... It saved my life this past February.

Two trips to Emergency since last October, nine days in the hospital and medical billings close to or in excess of $100,000.00

I go in on Friday 9-11 for a follow-up CT scan to insure things are as they should be ... then a follow up Colonoscopy a week and a half later.

My total out of pocket expense was $1,000.00 and everything I do the rest of the year is paid at 100%

Karen Pollitz, froim your post is an idiot as it pertains to me.

So there you go. This is not some anticdotal post about what someone says is the case for most people ... this is one guy saying your post is full of crap based on recent documentable history 

Dont' be thinking it's a good idea to screw around with my Medical Insurance.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well a little away from your going in questions but...

I had health care through my employer for several years prior to joining the military ... it sucked. For the past almost 30 years i have had government healthcare...first through the Air Force and now through TriCare. I am completely satisfied with the healthcare I've received from the government and continue to receive. Yes, I know others aren't. You could find someone to say the same about any system. Being private doesn't make it good and being government run doesn't make it good. Being well run and providing the services you need are what make you think its well run..

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So tell me Decoy Dummy... do you believe your medical plan is average? better than average?

I've got news for you... you have a great plan.

I've incurred medical expenses in the past year. Not as much as you, yet I came out oweing more.

There are plenty of folks with MUCH worse medical plans than you and I. You know this to be true...

So I guess the answer is for the poor and indigant to instead continue to use Emergency rooms which drastically jumps their costs into astronomical levels, and in turn you and I get to pay higher premiums to cover for them at those higher rates.

And of course in bigger cities this means true emergencies have to wait, or basic emergency room visits for the kids equates into a 3 hour wait, while Joe Q Public is seen my an ER doctor making $175,000 a year for his sniffle.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Karen Pollitz?? Are you kidding me??? She was and still is a Democrat puppet. Like I said.....you are entertaining!!!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> So tell me Decoy Dummy... do you believe your medical plan is average? better than average?
> 
> I've got news for you... you have a great plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Karen Pollitz?? Are you kidding me??? She was and still is a Democrat puppet. Like I said.....you are entertaining!!!


nice try...

are you an expert due to google now? :lol:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

From 1984 to 1991, Ms. Pollitz worked as a health policy advisor to members of Congress. She was legislative assistant to Senator John D. Rockefeller IV (D-WV), Congressman Sander Levin (D-MI), and the Subcommittee on Compensation and Employee Benefits of the House Post Office and Civil Service Committee.

This makes her an "expert" And you are an expert how????

Give up boy,,,,give up


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Remeber him??? You should from the cartoons you are living in,,,,its FogHorn!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

R y a n said:


> Just answer me these questions BBJ....
> 
> #1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?
> 
> ...


#1) Not enough competition and too much overhead. 
#2) it goes into too few pockets. See BCBS of ND :eyeroll:

The answer still is not getting the gov't involved. There is not one thing the gov't does cheaper than private industry. The gov't should step up and actually enforce regulations and keep it in private hands. Sure the Europeans have great healthcare, maybe. They also pay 45% (give or take) of their income to taxes. How is that going to get the economy moving?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Just answer me these questions BBJ....
> 
> #1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?
> 
> ...


Don't answer my question with another question.

Do you REALLY think a govt run system would be any more efficient, less corrupt, and better?

Death panels aside. You really believe govt can do it better? The same govt that pretty much f*cks up everything it gets its corrupt, crooked little paws in?

Ill agree with you that our system is in need of some serious changes. First and foremost, lift the state mandates, open the doors, create some healthy competition between companies. I GUARANTEE some good old capitalistic competition will reduce prices, improve coverage and service, or BOTH. Ill also agree that the private system is greedy, and corrupt, but im not about to trade one greedy, corrupt system, for an even more powerful greedy, corrupt system.

Getting the govt involved further will be taking several HUGE steps backwards. I thought this whole "hopey changey" thing was about moving forward?

Its a pretty simple yes or no question. Do YOU honestly believe the govt run system would be any better and less corrupt than the current private options? A simple yes or no will suffice. You can even PM me your answer.

And ill answer your question. The numero uno reason im against govt run healthcare on such a broad scale is this will be, isnt because of "death panels", or "pulling the plug on granny", its simply TO MUCH GOVERNMENT. It gives them to much power, and I really really really don't like that. This administration, this congress is fast making me very anti-government. We need to be taking power FROM these a**holes. They (both sides) need a serious wake up call.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Just answer me these questions BBJ....
> ...


--Ryan post your answer to BBJ's questions. Also, the thing that would bug me with this Government run healthcare is why should I be getting the same health care as some loser that doesn't have job & milks the welfare system when they are perfectly capable of working etc. Why would I be on a level field of coverage? There are too many people in this country that milk the system!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Ryan ... when you live under the umberella of Liberty and Freedom ... (the core of what our Founders had in mind when they created America) ... also comes great responsibility.

If one wants the Liberty and Freedom, one must accept responsibility for ones own Welfare. I function with that in mind.

I do my best to insure I am not a burden to the remainder of Society and expect everyone else to do the same. It's not my job to assess for you or anyone else how my medical insurance compares to others. It's their responsibility to do their best to not be a burden to the remainder of Society.

Opportunity in America is boundless ... Only when one becomes too Lazy, Cavalier or Stupid does one resort to theft of the property of others to gain for themselves the convienience of that wealth.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

TK33 - that 45% in income taxes you quoted doesn't all go to healthcare. As I've mentioned before, students in those European countries don't pay (directly) for college or graduate school, it''s paid via taxes. I don't see how it's a fair comparision to bring up their tax rate when all other aspects are not equal.

RYAN - My wife had a significant medical incident 1.5 years ago. She had to have therapy three times per week. Before you know it, we had burnt through the alloted amount of therapy visits she could have. Turns out that she could have 55 therapy visits per calendar year, not from the date of the incident. This still doesn't make any sense to me. There was a critical three month period where she should have been in rehab (as stated by her physician(s), physical-, speech, and occupational-therapists), but couldn't due to this BCBS not paying for them (and of course we couldn't pay out of pocket). Once January 1st hit, then she started again on the rehab...

In hindsight, I guess we should have figured out how many visits we were granted and then adjusted accordingly. At the time, all we were thinking about was making sure she got to her hospital appointments.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> Ask yourself a few questions.
> 
> 1. Do you have private health insurance?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. For the most part

3. Yes I have used it extensively, more so than many I can safely say.

In my experience I was very happy with the private insurance that I had in Phoenix. Out of $190,000+ in health care bills within a year I only paid out of pocket a little over $6000 (3%). BCBS is ok, but doesn't compare to what I had down there, not even close. It's that fact that I believe that lifting state mandates creating more competition between the private companies is the key. There is better coverage out there and some are better for one person over another. Let us make that decision not government.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

seabass said:


> TK33 - that 45% in income taxes you quoted doesn't all go to healthcare. As I've mentioned before, students in those European countries don't pay (directly) for college or graduate school, it''s paid via taxes. I don't see how it's a fair comparision to bring up their tax rate when all other aspects are not equal.
> 
> *Those students wouldn't get a free ride if those european countries had to defend themselves instead of the USA's military doing it at the USA's tax payer dollars. Thier taxes would be much higher.*
> 
> ...


*Do you really think a government run insurance will be without limits? I don't believe they can provide the services with out some limits.*

*I hope your wife is doing better.*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is also a news flash for people......

They say that insurance company's are corrupt and all about profit. You know why they are making so much profit.....BECAUSE PEOPLE DON"T USE THEIR INSURANCE. If everyone with a said company used their health insurance the way the policy is written these company's would not make record profits.

Here is another kicker.....if people would read their policies they would know what is covered and what is not covered and then get the additional coverage as they see fit.

Here is the problem with the under insured out there that many don't understand......In MN the "no fault auto insurance law" has to do with medical coverage. YES that is correct it is all about medical expenses for the owner/driver of the vehicle. So there is some medical coverage that people never knew they had.

Now another example of under insured people.....I look at it like this. People want health coverage....but they don't want to pay for it. So they get the bare minimum. It is like getting liability coverage on a vehicle and wanting full coverage when you wreck your car.

People pay for the minimum but want everything paid once they get to that point.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

One thing for sure is when the government offers to help us it has been the biggest joke in the country for generations. I'm from the government and I'm here to help you!!!  :lol:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Bowstring:

I agree with you. Those countries do not have the military presence that we do and therefore save money that way. On the other hand, I question why we are sending soldiers to countries where we, in my opinion, do not belong (or are not wanted). But that's another topic.

I agree; there should be a limit with regard to the amount of rehab visits one can take (using my example)... but why base it on a calendar year? It doesn't make any sense to me. If she would have had her accident in the fall, rather than in the spring, she wouldn't have had to stop the rehab for that 3 month period...

She's doing better... Therapy 2X a week or so now...Thanks


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Chuck,

I don't think your post is directed at me, but I have the best insurance offered by my employer. When you buy the bust I guess there is a tendency to not read the fine print. BTW, my wife's accident was not auto-related. She had a stroke and is in her mid-30s... extremly healthy inidividual... very strange ordeal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sea bass......not directed at you at all. It was just coincidental that you told your story.

I hope your wife is doing good and wish you well.

What I was getting at is people don't know that other coverage is available out there from other sources.

Here is another example: People should raise the medical expense they have on their home owners to $5000 or $10000. It only costs about $10 a year for the homeowner.

But here is some facts.....many accidents/injuries happen at other peoples homes. IE: threw out back helping friend move, Slipping on ice in a driveway, slipping on a wet floor, nail in hand while helping friend build deck, slipping on wet deck, etc.

All those house hold injuries that happen at a friend/relatives home can be covered at no cost to the Home Owner. Yep another couple of thousand coverage out there that people don't ever use because they don't want to burn bridges with friends.

Here is the reality.....the homeowner insurance company won't cancel the home owner if it is an isolated incident. But if they turn in a medical claim every year or twice a year....then they will get canceled. But not for those accidents that just happen. Again this is why you buy homeowners coverage and why the medical coverage is required by law.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Now another example of under insured people.....I look at it like this. People want health coverage....but they don't want to pay for it. So they get the bare minimum. It is like getting liability coverage on a vehicle and wanting full coverage when you wreck your car.
> 
> People pay for the minimum but want everything paid once they get to that point.


SPOT ON accurate!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All the medicines and practices that were developed through funding from the Feds should be free to us because we all ready paid for it.

It always come back to we are the idiots for not working together to get what we want and need. We let the Feds break us up into little groups of bickering fools. Divide and Conquer!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

seabass said:


> TK33 - that 45% in income taxes you quoted doesn't all go to healthcare. As I've mentioned before, students in those European countries don't pay (directly) for college or graduate school, it''s paid via taxes. I don't see how it's a fair comparision to bring up their tax rate when all other aspects are not equal.
> 
> RYAN - My wife had a significant medical incident 1.5 years ago. She had to have therapy three times per week. Before you know it, we had burnt through the alloted amount of therapy visits she could have. Turns out that she could have 55 therapy visits per calendar year, not from the date of the incident. This still doesn't make any sense to me. There was a critical three month period where she should have been in rehab (as stated by her physician(s), physical-, speech, and occupational-therapists), but couldn't due to this BCBS not paying for them (and of course we couldn't pay out of pocket). Once January 1st hit, then she started again on the rehab...
> 
> In hindsight, I guess we should have figured out how many visits we were granted and then adjusted accordingly. At the time, all we were thinking about was making sure she got to her hospital appointments.


The only reason why it is fair to bring up is because so many people who are in favor of socialized healthcare bring up some of the European systems. There are a lot of differences between us and Europe, as I stated earlier, the Europeans are not a good benchmark for us in so many ways.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> #1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?


Ah, maybe we should say we have liberty so liberals don't confuse free as in freedom with monetary values. 

I'm not happy with my insurance Ryan. Know why? It's government insurance through Blue Cross Blue Shield. The government negotiates price with the insurance company to keep my premiums down. They do that by reduced coverage. I can see my Chiropractor ten times per year I think it is. Even the covered visits I pay nearly half in co cost. Some years chiropractor isn't covered. Unless I have a major incident I could pay most years out of pocket as cheap or cheaper.

There is no dental or eye care. In the last two years they have offered separate plans for that.

When I go the the clinic the receptionist will always say in a very sympathetic voice "oh you have the government plan don't you".

So if the government with their finger in my insurance screws it up that much who else want them in total control?


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

The only reason why it is fair to bring up is because so many people who are in favor of socialized healthcare bring up some of the European systems. There are a lot of differences between us and Europe, as I stated earlier, the Europeans are not a good benchmark for us in so many ways.[/quote]

i agree
didnt most of our ansestors leave europe because of hi taxes no oppertunitys and opprestion from goverment? why now would we want a health care system like theirs we should be running the other way


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> didnt most of our ansestors leave europe because of hi taxes no oppertunitys and opprestion from goverment? why now would we want a health care system like theirs


Because when our ancestors had successfully created a wonderful nation the pricks they were running from came over here to suck at their success. Their ancestors are liberals. That same thing happened to the pioneers. The pioneers settled the west, and once it was successful the parasites followed. Their ancestors are socialists.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > didnt most of our ansestors leave europe because of hi taxes no oppertunitys and opprestion from goverment? why now would we want a health care system like theirs
> 
> 
> Because when our ancestors had successfully created a wonderful nation the pricks they were running from came over here to suck at their success. Their ancestors are liberals. That same thing happened to the pioneers. The pioneers settled the west, and once it was successful the parasites followed. Their ancestors are socialists.
> ...


Boy, am I ever glad my ancestors came from Scandinavia! :lol:


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

plainsman i htink that sums it up!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman

I have been seeing Chiropractors for years (most all of my life) I don't know exactly how many visits I am allowed per year, but I go whenever I feel a need. Chiropractor has told me that I need not worry about a limit because he can simply call and let them know I need more visits.

With my Hospitalization last February ... the hospital was full ... but guess what? I got in.

I spent the first night in a hallway, but my assigned surgeon was there to see me (in the hallway) at 7:00am the very next morning.

Queenie and I will also be going in for another very extensive *annual* physical exam in the next month ... cost to us $10.00 co-pay.

I hope to God everyone that hears of all the uselessness of private health insurance in America reads this ... because there are a huge number of us who are happy as pig in pooh.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > #1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?
> 
> 
> Ah, maybe we should say we have liberty so liberals don't confuse free as in freedom with monetary values.
> ...


Plainsman, I know a lot of Feds in Fargo, Grand Forks, and St. Paul and you are the only person I've met that didn't like their insurance. I have a good friend that is an American Family insurance saleman and he was comparing my wife's fed policy to what he could offer.... no deal. To get the same coverage from Am Fam would have been 75% higher. The only beef I have with federal insurance is what I've already mentioned (rehab visits limited to a calendar year, not date of accident).


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

seabass said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > #1) "If we're free, why does our health and well-being cost so much?
> ...


So I pay 75% more for my private insurance? Hmmmm! :huh:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

My insurance agent once had a sign in his office which read:

"When People buy an insurance policy they are most concerned about the premium they will be paying ... When People have a claim they are most concerned about the coverage they have".

I have never forgotten that sign.

This was my home and auto insurance agent, but the dynamic is the same, if you don't buy good insurance you won't have good coverage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, I know a lot of Feds in Fargo, Grand Forks, and St. Paul and you are the only person I've met that didn't like their insurance.


I have to call bs on that one. I know feds all over the United States and when they compare their insurance to the free insurance teachers and others get they don't like it. Sure we like it, but here in North Dakota the Blue Cross Blue Shield that teachers get is better by a mile. It's great when you pay the premium, but when you need it for serious things like we did with out son (skeletal surgery, bladder surgery etc) it sucks.

I am a retired fed as you know seabass, and for every fed you know I know a hundred. I'm telling you that we like our insurance, but not nearly as well as what other people have. It's not a matter of the grass being greener on the other side of the fence either. Ask a nurse or doctor at the clinic. They shake their head and nearly apologize when you give them the card with information.

Maybe I am to tough on you seabass. I am certain you have had feds tell you they are happy with their insurance. Feds are about 95% liberal. They would never say anything bad about government. The government could pee in their Wheaties and they would not care as long as they kept getting funding. More government control means more money and more control for them. Easy one to figure out eh. Back when Reagan run for president I was that oddball that voted for my country before I voted for my job.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman,

I know just as many feds as you do (I guarantee) and I don't hear complaints like you do. I've personally experienced federal insurance on many levels (as mentioned) and have little complaints. One of my best friends sold American Family insurance and couldn't compete at that price for that coverage. I could have elected to take American Family insurance instead, but I kept BCBS. Period.

We've paid for all sorts of medicine and hospital visits and not once did anyone shake their head because of our government insurance.

I think you just like to complain plainsman, I really do. The idea that the government could do anything worthwhile perturbs you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Seabass, I do regret using the term bs because you are a kind and courteous person. I enjoy your input even though we often disagree. Please accept my apology for that.

It would appear we have had vastly different experiences. Next time one of your federal acquaintances gives their card to a clinic ask them what they think of it. 
I'm not complaining about my insurance cost, but I will complain about the coverage. I would be willing to pay more for better coverage. On my behalf the government negotiates for low premiums, but there is a price to be paid for low premiums, and that is less coverage. There are no ways around that, and that is what will happen with a government option in the health care plan.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I will end with saying that I agree we definitely have had different experiences. Between the hosptial visits of my wife and daughter, I can't imagine what wouldn't be covered by our federal insurance. I'm not going to ask the person behind the counter what _they _ think of federal insurance, as I don't care. I just know it has served us quite well through a lot of hospital visits and medicine purchases.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I worked my butt off to get threw college and get a great job with even better benefits. I'm 100% happy with my health care and do not at all care to pay for some lazy a.. persons health care!


----------

